# Zebralight Reliability Poll Revised for 2012



## robostudent5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

As discussed in the original Zebralight Reliability thread, here's a revised poll with more refined parameters. It's still not exactly scientific, but hopefully this will give us a better idea about whether only certain Zebras tend to go bad or they all do.

I've limited the poll to Zebralight headlamps which are currently available to purchase. So the H50, the H30, and both versions of the H60 are not included as they are generally not available. I have included the H502 for any future users. Multiple selections are allowed in case you've owned multiple models.

Also, this is not a thread about Zebra's customer service. Please limit any rants to the reliability of the Zebralights themselves and rant elsewhere about how disappointed you were with their communication or shipping times 

The poll will close at the end of the year, so hopefully it won't be resurrected years later by some disgruntled Zebra customer.

Note: In the poll I identified the second gen H501 as having a press fit switch. I realize that this may be erroneous. I'm not sure how exactly the switch ring is attached. Just know that by that I meant the second gen H501. Sorry.

Note 2 (1/14): as per post #20-22 below, THIS POLL DOES NOT EXCLUDE THE DEFECTIVE BATCH OF EARLY H501'S. I was mistaken about the H501 having two different versions of the switch ring. I thought that the H501 with the permanent switch ring was a second version and that there was a first version with a screw down switch ring. However, the Zebra H501 seems to have always had a permanent switch ring. The phantom "first version" seems to just have been a figment of my imagination*. I thought that including only what I believed to be the newer generation of H501 would exclude the defective batch of early H501's, but instead I've probably only succeeded in confusing a bunch of people. I'm sorry about that. I can't make changes to the poll. As a result, this poll is even more flawed than initially thought. I think it still has value concerning the other models (H51, H31, H600, and in the future the H502), but the info regarding the H501 is probably useless. Again, I offer my sincerest apologies.

*i'm not sure exactly where this idea came from. it likely has something to do with the H60 having two different versions of switches. i might have even gotten the Zebra H501 confused with the Ultrafire UF-H2 - the UF-H2 has a screwed down switch ring. I don't know.


----------



## marcis (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

I own the H51f, have been edc'ing it now for over a year and have had no problems whatsoever. Flashlight has worked perfect. Also, it gets fairly beat up... it has hit concrete quite a few times. Worth noting that for all the times it has hit concrete, it still cosmetically looks almost new.


----------



## Imon (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

Not quite ready to vote in this poll yet but I do know that a common complaint of the Zebralights is that when the battery no longer can provide the juice the ZL lights will just shut off without warning or without dimming down to a lower setting.

This is a problem with my H31w and SC51. Both these lights however are more than a year old. I wonder if ZL has gone around to fixing this problem...
I hope so because as much as I like these lights these no-warning shut-offs are tremendously irritating.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Imon said:


> Not quite ready to vote in this poll yet but I do know that a common complaint of the Zebralights is that when the battery no longer can provide the juice the ZL lights will just shut off without warning or without dimming down to a lower setting.
> 
> This is a problem with my H31w and SC51. Both these lights however are more than a year old. I wonder if ZL has gone around to fixing this problem...
> I hope so because as much as I like these lights these no-warning shut-offs are tremendously irritating.



i think that's more of a design flaw than an actual failure. let's limit the discussion to instances of actual failure.


----------



## skyfire (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

i only have my H501w left, ive used it almost nightly for over 2 years now. no problems here :thumbsup:


----------



## Bolster (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

No failures from either of my two older H50s either, but they weren't included in the survey. 

Too bad I get only one vote, as I own five zebralights. I should be able to vote on each. 

I'm going to quote this guy (LOL) from the other thread, as background information: 




Bolster said:


> Africanexp: you are aware of the known issue with Zebralights early 2009? Several weeks or months of insufficiently sealed H501s and H60s left the factory, and cause a large uptick in failure rates that spread out over months (and years), giving Zebralight a black eye for reliability. Zebralight is up front about this:
> 
> "First few batches of H501 and H60 had problems with leaking switch caps and lens, causing mulfuntions of the lights. They have been addressed long time ago with revised/modified machining and assembly process."
> 
> ...


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Bolster said:


> Too bad I get only one vote, as I own five zebralights. I should be able to vote on each.



yeah, i wish there was a way to reflect that in the survey too, but we're kind of limited to what we have. unless you want to reactivate your old Survey Monkey account.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

bump.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

The previous poll is now closed. It was not specific as to models, but the results were:

No trouble reported: *258*
Failure reported: *83*

That is a failure rate of just under 1 in 3. It seems a high figure, but as with all such polls it cannot really be regarded as a reliable scientific sample. People will probably be more likely to report a failure.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

Also many on here will have had multiple zebralights and if any failures occur will report it, even if all their other zebralights were fine.

For example, I have had an H501w, H51 and SC51. The circuit died on the H501w (first driver version) but since it has been repaired (new driver) it has had no issues. The H51 and SC51 also had no problems, although I only had the SC51 for a few weeks before sending it back due to glue on the LED dome, it was lost in the post and I never heard back from zebralight..


----------



## Bolster (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



RedForest UK said:


> Also many on here will have had multiple zebralights and if any failures occur will report it, even if all their other zebralights were fine..



Between the Zebras I own and the ones I've given to friends, I keep my eye on the health of 9 zebralights. When one fails, I'll report it and it will be counted as an example of a failure. But that would be one failure for nine lights (if and when it happens). The more Zebralights I buy, the more likely it is I'll be reporting a failure. 

So one way to look at the failure rate, as counted here, is a rough proxy for popularity. At minimum, "failure" and "popularity" are inextricably confounded, the way we're counting it. And before Cox Communications deleted all my images, you may recall seeing a graph I submitted, based on polling data from this forum, showing that Zebralights were far and away the most popular headlamps on this forum. 

Unless you know how many lights each owner has, the failure rate reported here or in the previous thread doesn't give a reliable estimate of failure percentage.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Bolster said:


> Between the Zebras I own and the ones I've given to friends, I keep my eye on the health of 9 zebralights. When one fails, I'll report it and it will be counted as an example of a failure. But that would be one failure for nine lights (if and when it happens). The more Zebralights I buy, the more likely it is I'll be reporting a failure.
> 
> So one way to look at the failure rate, as counted here, is a rough proxy for popularity. At minimum, "failure" and "popularity" are inextricably confounded, the way we're counting it. And before Cox Communications deleted all my images, you may recall seeing a graph I submitted, based on polling data from this forum, showing that Zebralights were far and away the most popular headlamps on this forum.
> 
> Unless you know how many lights each owner has, the failure rate reported here or in the previous thread doesn't give a reliable estimate of failure percentage.



Exactly, very well put


----------



## pocketlight (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

could we include the SC600 and the SC600w in the poll?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



pocketlight said:


> could we include the SC600 and the SC600w in the poll?


That would exceed the number of options the software can have in a poll.

Also, those two are not headlamps, and this is the headlamp section.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



pocketlight said:


> could we include the SC600 and the SC600w in the poll?



sorry, i barely figured out how to make the poll above so i could be wrong, but i don't think changes can be made to a poll after it goes up. and there's only room for 10 choices and since this is the Headlamps forum, i limited the poll just to the Zebarlight "H" models that are or will be available this year. 

i think you could make a separate Zebralight Reliability Poll in the LED Flashlights forum for the Zebralight "SC" models. if you do, please let me know and i'll provide a link to it in this thread.


----------



## clip_point (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

No failures reported on the H31 series so far, me likey.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

it looks like one member decided to vote that he had a failure with every model listed including the as yet unreleased H502. :shakehead

i guess it was inevitable. haters gon' hate.


----------



## Henry50 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

I probably would have included "i just want to vote" option 

but jesus, failure rate is high. :duh2:


----------



## Bolster (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*

I think restarting the previous poll is a good idea, but I have doubts whether we can determine much of an answer via this forum's limited polling feature: 

- We don't have a control group (ie, another brand or two to compare); 

- There's a well-known effect that people who experience product failure are disproportionally motivated to express their disappointment, relative to contented consumers who haven't experienced failure (I have seen this ratio reported to be around 7:1); 

- We are not tracking the date of purchase, and there is the known switch seal issue from early 2009...those defective lights would be counted again in this poll;

- the voting is anonymous and there are both Zebralight proponents and detractors who may try to skew the results (as indicated by reports of failures on unreleased lights). This is probably the biggest problem, as Zebralight has spawned an identity-allegiance in some and a matching hatred in others;

- nothing stops a person from registering under multiple names and voting multiple times; 

- a major confound between popularity and failure rate exists (as explained above); 

- multiple ownership isn't considered, so a single failure may represent many owned lights (as explained above). 

But many people won't factor (or don't understand) the above. Not everyone has had training in the interpretation of research, or understands how just _one_ of the above problems could sink the validity of a study. The response will simply be the lowest common denominator: 

"The failure rate is high."


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Bolster said:


> - We are not tracking the date of purchase, and there is the known switch seal issue from early 2009...those defective lights would be counted again in this poll



wasn't the defect limited to the models that had the screw down type switch ring? if so, this poll asks only for votes on the newer versions of the H501, so the defective batch should be excluded. 

i agree with all of your other point though. the results of this poll are not scientific. 

i think it's better than the old one though. at least all the models aren't clumped together and the defective 2009 batch should be excluded. the failure rate reported on the old poll was a staggering 1 in 4. the rate reported on this poll seems a little more reasonable, albeit still inaccurate.

sometimes better doesn't rise to being good, but it is still better.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



robostudent5000 said:


> wasn't the defect limited to the models that had the screw down type switch ring?



I've never been able to nail this down for certain. I have never seen a screw-down ring on an H501, do they exist?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Bolster said:


> I've never been able to nail this down for certain. I have never seen a screw-down ring on an H501, do they exist?



oh snap. i have confused the H501 and the H60. i know the first version of the H60 had a screw down switch ring and was later updated to a permanent switch ring. i guess the H501 has always had the permanent switch ring.

ugghh... i totally screwed the pooch on this one.

so, as a result, i now agree with all the points Bolster made in post #19 - this poll does NOT exclude the bad batch of H501's. 

i'm tempted to start another poll that corrects this error... but i don't know. Admins, do you have any thoughts?

Note: added a note "Note 2" to the OP to explain the error and its effects. this poll should still be kind of useful for the info gathered on the other models, but the info on the H501 might be useless now.


----------



## Henry50 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Revised Zebralight Reliability Poll for 2012*



Bolster said:


> I think restarting the previous poll is a good idea, but I have doubts whether we can determine much of an answer via this forum's limited polling feature:
> "The failure rate is high."



why not a google docs form with public results? that way we can tailor all the results to answer all the questions.. like a zebralight census.


----------



## bluegreen (Jan 15, 2012)

I've had my H501 for six months now and use it every day, both around the house and backpacking. Never missed a beat. I even quite like the UI now and its is my new favourite torch. I'm not sure what the fast flashing modes are for. A much slower flash would be make more sense as rescue beacon when out hillwalking.


----------



## finn (Jan 22, 2012)

Sending a h600w back. There's either an LED dome damage/phosphor problem or a piece of reflector/circuit junk has attached itself to the dome. It still provides usable light, so I'll wait a couple months, or until the supply catches up, to RMA.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 22, 2012)

Can you remove the garbage the user put for the 502? This shows how little these pols actually tell you.
G27


----------



## speedsix (Jan 25, 2012)

Glock27 said:


> Can you remove the garbage the user put for the 502? This shows how little these pols actually tell you.
> G27




Yes, remove any negative comments or votes. Who do they think they are for casting a vote based on personal experience?


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Glock27 said:


> Can you remove the garbage the user put for the 502?



wish i could, but i don't think the poll system allows that.



speedsix said:


> Yes, remove any negative comments or votes. Who do they think they are for casting a vote based on personal experience?



no one's asked for negative comments to be removed. as for the vote, please read before you type.



robostudent5000 said:


> it looks like one member decided to vote that he had a failure with every model listed including the as yet unreleased H502.


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 25, 2012)

speedsix said:


> Yes, remove any negative comments or votes. Who do they think they are for casting a vote based on personal experience?


Dude..the 502 isn't even out yet and it already has a reported failure. This is obviously a lie. Every vote that this user cast is suspect.

G27


----------



## speedsix (Jan 26, 2012)

Glock27 said:


> Dude..the 502 isn't even out yet and it already has a reported failure. This is obviously a lie. Every vote that this user cast is suspect.
> 
> G27



Why is a light that is not even out yet in the poll?


----------



## Bolster (Jan 26, 2012)

I find one-quarter failures for H501s to stretch credulity. If I own/gifted/track nine of them, shouldn't two or three have failed by now, based on these reports?




speedsix said:


> Why is a light that is not even out yet in the poll?



When I used to do research, we'd always put a "gotcha" question in there to see if people were paying attention. If they failed the "gotcha" question we were justified throwing that poll away; it was clear evidence the data that subject gave was worthless.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bolster said:


> I find one-quarter failures for H501s to stretch credulity. If I own/gifted/track nine of them, shouldn't two or three have failed by now, based on these reports?



as i noted in Note 2 of the OP and post #22, i made a mistake which failed to exclude the bad early batch of H501 from the poll. the 3 to 1 ratio here mirrors the ratio in the first Zebralight Reliability poll which also failed to exclude the bad early batch of H501.



speedsix said:


> Why is a light that is not even out yet in the poll?



this poll is intended to be open until the end of the year. the H502 is planned for release sometime this year. i cannot make changes to the poll once it goes up. that's why i included the H502 even though it hasn't been released yet. i explained this in the OP.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bolster said:


> When I used to do research, we'd always put a "gotcha" question in there to see if people were paying attention. If they failed the "gotcha" question we were justified throwing that poll away; it was clear evidence the data that subject gave was worthless.



i'm pretty sure that one prankster is responsible for giving every model a bad vote, so if we throw that out, the results after 61 voters are as follows:

H501 models - 15 owners reported no failures, 5 owners reported failures - ratio of 3:1 - this probably includes some bad early H501 units.

H51 models - 28 owners reported no failures, 1 owner reported failures - ratio of 28:1

H31 models - 17 owners reported no failures, 1 owner reported failures - ratio of 17:1

H600 models - 8 owners reported no failures, 4 owners reported failures - ratio of 2:1

H502 models - not released yet

the poll doesn't tell us how many units each owner owns, so we can't say what the failure rate is per unit. this is just based on how many owners have had problems or no problems. 

this is not a great poll, i just think it's better than nothing. if you can make a better poll, i think we would all welcome that, me included.


----------



## swan (Jan 26, 2012)

I have the h31 which i edc-great light, no failures.


----------



## Bolster (Jan 26, 2012)

If you think about it, these results add credibility to Zebralight's own explanation. They said they had a bad batch of H501s in early 2009, and that's where you see the majority of failures. Once you take out the H501s, it's hard to make the case that Zebralight is, across the board, a manufacturer with horrid reliability, as has been implied countless times here at CPF. 

I'm not considering the H600 at the moment because it's new, and the 'n' is low. But I sure as heck hope that isn't history repeating itself...rushing a new light out the door before it's been completely tested? That would border on unforgivable, given that the lesson should have been learned with the early H501s. 

Honestly, the results as they stand (caveats aside about the methodology, as has been noted) make me wonder if I want to be first in line for the H502, or do I want to wait a couple months? If Zebralight is using the marketplace as their quality control testing laboratory, then that tells me to wait, and let someone else be the experimental subject...!


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll order a 502w the day they take orders! My replacement H600w has went swimming several times with no problems.

G27


----------



## finn (Jan 27, 2012)

My impression of zebralight quality is that their QAQC is lacking given the complicated nature of their headlamps. Most of the failures seem to happen with brand new lights. The reliability is good IF you get a working one. They really should do a little burn-in at the factory, but with demand higher than supply there is little motivation to do so.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Jan 27, 2012)

Just came out of hunting season and part way through trapping season with a H51Fc, I have had the light for almost a year now and it gets used as a headlamp most of the time. Best light I have ever owned for walking in the woods. Not one issue yet so reliable I rarely carry a backup headlamp. (i do keep a Olight AA in my pack just in case) I wouldn't change a thing about mine.


----------



## Dmitriyrus (Mar 26, 2012)

15/06/11 me and my friend bought two Zebra H31Fw to the site www.zebralight.com
The first lamp stopped working after three uses ! 
I replaced the battery, but the lights did not work. A month later I decided to turn the lantern again.
A miracle happened! It works again! 
The second lamp has worked 6 month and died. 
The last 4 months from 6 months, Zebrahad a problem with the switch.
Now from the lantern burning smell.
I am disappointed !
​​


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 27, 2012)

I own both the H50 and the H30 and I have no complaints since both are functioning perfectly. Knock on wood!

The only minor complaints I have are: as previously mentioned, especially with the H30, the light abruptly turns off once battery capacity drops below a certain point. It would be nice to have some sort of warning. The other complaint is that the headband appears to have been sewn on and is starting to wear out so replacing it will be a nuisance. I notice you can buy a replacement on Zebralight's website - too bad you can't just replace the band instead of the band / holder.


----------



## Owen (Mar 28, 2012)

I was supportive of Zebralight in the previous thread. For some time now, they've been the only Chinese manufacturer I would even look at, but my experience with them has quickly gone downhill, and they won't be seeing any more of my money.

I ordered a "new UI" H501w, having been satisfied with my other ZLs, and it would flash briefly then turn off when activated. Returned that one for a refund. 
The H60w I'd been getting dependable use out of for some time at work screwed up-water under lens, and circuit failure due to water ingress.
So I put one of my two H30ws on my hardhat as a temporary replacement for the H60w-malfunction due to water ingress a few nights later in its first heavy rain, modes not working, turning itself on and off. It started working again after drying out, but obviously can't be trusted.
Those last two are both out of warranty.

My SC30w worked fine, but was lost in three days due to the clip and short body, I guess. 
SC51Fw and other H30w continue to work fine with regular use. 'Course they haven't been used in the rain. 

Disappointing to say the least, and an embarassment, because I've recommended Zebralights to other people. 
They've been wonderful users with their floody beams, consistent color temps, excellent materials, machining and anodizing, and I thought highly of them, but reliability of the circuitry and waterproofing obviously just isn't there.
I won't count the SC30w, so will say I'm now at a 60% failure rate with 5 Zebralights, and 100% failure rate of ones exposed to the elements. 
That's not just bad, it's pathetic. Would have had three more by now, but so much for my favorite brand...


----------



## varuscelli (Mar 28, 2012)

Owen: It's discouraging to hear about those bad experiences. I've been lucky with the Zebralights I have, but that's really concerning in regard to the waterproofing issues. I've never actually put mine through the ringer that way, but certainly if you need a headlamp that's waterproof (or in the very least highly water resistant) and you buy one with that characteristic...and it fails to perform up to stated standards...that's surely a major reliability issue.


----------



## michman (Mar 28, 2012)

I am really happy with my ZL 501w and H51(f)w's. I only wish that the H501w gave a bit more warning before the battery dies...


----------



## Bolster (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder what the base-rate for failures is, across the board, for all brands. I was just reading the Surefire Maximus, Minimus AA... thread and was noticing all the complaints of failures there, too. I wonder if there are any headlamp brands that are hardier than others, or are they pretty much all the same, on average. Dunno. They all seem to have plenty of reported failures. Makes me more and more of a "two is one" guy.


----------



## pounder (Mar 30, 2012)

I 've had my h31 for 15 months now and no issues at all..it works as failthfully as it did on day 1..i've since bough an sc600 and h600..both work perfectly although i've only had them 3-4 months..love zebralight


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 1, 2012)

I have four different ZL's, an SC50w+, an H51w, and SC60w, and an H51Fr, and not had a single problem with any of them. I've had my SC50w+ for nearly two years now and it has been a faithful and reliable light and it's been through the ringer. It's gone through the washing machine, been to the top of Yosemite Falls in January, been accidentally dropped half a dozen times, gone through four days of caving at Lava Beds National Monument, close to a dozen camping and backpacking trips, and even been thrown into the dog's water dish by my 3 y.o. daughter and it still fires up first time, every time. I don't have a single other light with a better track record.

I'll be buying more ZL's as soon as I can afford it; I have an SC600w, SC80c, and an H502w on my want list.


----------



## bbb74 (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got a SC51w, SC51, H51r, H51, and my brother now has a H51Fw which is really going to get bashed around. Apart from the first one they're fairly new. The SC51w is about a year old and used daily. The SC51 and H51r are getting daily use strapped onto my bike or helmet so they're getting pretty rough treatment including being directly sprayed with water and mud coming off the road.

No issues with any of them, but I haven't voted - will wait till much later in the year


----------



## jk42 (Apr 2, 2012)

Had to return my first H600w - the switch worked for less than a day, after which it needed too much force to use. The replacement has been OK. 

On my SC600w, the emitter is just a bit off center, but the beam is OK (and *very* floody).

(Both have the same acceptable tint, yellow with an ignoreable hint of what could be dubbed "xml sick green". Why, oh why, don't manufacturers just use T4 4A's.)


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 14, 2012)

bbb74 said:


> I've got a SC51w, SC51, H51r, H51, and my brother now has a H51Fw which is really going to get bashed around. Apart from the first one they're fairly new. The SC51w is about a year old and used daily. The SC51 and H51r are getting daily use strapped onto my bike or helmet so they're getting pretty rough treatment including being directly sprayed with water and mud coming off the road.
> 
> No issues with any of them, but I haven't voted - will wait till much later in the year


I've only got one SC51w and have gifted an SC51 - both doing great, but not much abuse either. Since I'm planning on probably getting an SC600w I'll hold off voting until later too.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Jul 10, 2012)

I've had no trouble for the last 9 months with my SC600, so I just ordered a 38 gram H600 after waiting so long for a future HP12 XM-L, and toying with the Spark SD6 and ST6 which both seemed to be too heavy and underpowered...


----------



## bbb74 (Sep 6, 2012)

bbb74 said:


> I've got a SC51w, SC51, H51r, H51, and my brother now has a H51Fw which is really going to get bashed around. Apart from the first one they're fairly new. The SC51w is about a year old and used daily. The SC51 and H51r are getting daily use strapped onto my bike or helmet so they're getting pretty rough treatment including being directly sprayed with water and mud coming off the road.
> 
> No issues with any of them, but I haven't voted - will wait till much later in the year



Well just had the first failure. The H51Fw is dead as a dodo. 5 months of daily use. The others are still going strong.


----------



## ponco (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi all,
purchased H51 in 2010. Have used it randomly on hikings and other outdoor activities. No hard usage, never used in rain, no hard falls etc. In august this year torch went dead for no reason. Contacted ZL CS dept., paid repair fee and sent it back to China. Starting november contacted ZL again about status. Reply was they did not receive my package, torch was lost (last tracking point says it has reached China)! Thought i will spend some more cash to get quality light that will serve for some time. Now there is no light, no money but great disappointment. I have to say i was very happy with the torch until it worked, it perfectly fitted my needs, but confidence is lost now.


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 18, 2012)

"There is a high failure rate among people who vote in this poll."

Statistical use of these numbers is extremely limited, because the participants are self-selecting AND failures get counted 1:1 "per voter" and not 1:x "per total number of ZL lights owned". 

To add to the numbers: I have owned an H502d for a staggering 35 days and it hasn't failed me yet. 
EDIT: There, and because of my tiny phone screen and fat thumbs, I just voted that I DID have problems with my 502. Awesome.


----------



## eh4 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've had a couple failures with my light. Fixed them by cleaning the six contact surfaces. 

Also in leu of dunking my light in water and then subjecting it to positive and negative pressure changes while submerged, I instead produced suction on the empty, open battery tube until the switch "pressed" in due to the partial vacuum inside of the light. I kept it in that state for a minute or two until I was satisfied that it wasn't losing vacuum. Did the same thing with the lens face except there was no volume to recreate a partial vacuum, no bubbles appeared and the switch certainly wasn't effected. 
I find this H51Fc to be more reliable than many good tools.
If you experience a "failure", and then fix it by cleaning the conductive surfaces, is it a failure?
I'd vote no.


----------



## Dukester2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Received the H502d a couple days and hadn't worked since i got it. Trying to get an exchange from Zebralight which the process thus far has been painfully slow. I am hoping ZL makes it right!


----------



## eh4 (Dec 4, 2012)

That sucks, Dukester2, hope it's resolved to your satisfaction quick..
I'm really looking forward to getting an H502c, can't wait. Wish I had a big old pile of money to roll around in. ;-)


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 4, 2012)

Dukester2 said:


> Received the H502d a couple days and hadn't worked since i got it. Trying to get an exchange from Zebralight which the process thus far has been painfully slow. I am hoping ZL makes it right!



I've told this story before, but it might bear repeating. The first ZebraLight I ever bought (an H501w) gave me problems when it first arrived. I couldn't get it to work at all -- until I thoroughly cleaned and lubed the tailcap threads and tightened the cap down hard. Then it started working just fine. The first few times I loosened and tightened the tailcap, I had to tighten it pretty hard to get it to make proper contact. After a while, it eased into a state where normal tightening worked (and has been working that way ever since). 

This might not have anything to do with the problem you're experiencing, Dukester2...but cleaning, lubing, and tightening the tailcap down relatively hard couldn't hurt (and might fix the problem).


----------



## eh4 (Dec 4, 2012)

ZL makes one single battery do an awful lot, and there are Six contact surfaces in the battery compartment that the current has to cross in order for the light to work.

Mine died a couple times. Cleaned the contacts and it came back like new.

Wiped the battery, the positive terminal inside the light, the negative terminal spring in the tail cap, the little gold ring down inside the tail cap, and the bare aluminum end of the battery tube that contacts the gold ring.

People swear by DeoxIT for cleaning electrical contacts, good luck.


----------



## Dukester2 (Dec 5, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> I've told this story before, but it might bear repeating. The first ZebraLight I ever bought (an H501w) gave me problems when it first arrived. I couldn't get it to work at all -- until I thoroughly cleaned and lubed the tailcap threads and tightened the cap down hard. Then it started working just fine. The first few times I loosened and tightened the tailcap, I had to tighten it pretty hard to get it to make proper contact. After a while, it eased into a state where normal tightening worked (and has been working that way ever since).
> 
> This might not have anything to do with the problem you're experiencing, Dukester2...but cleaning, lubing, and tightening the tailcap down relatively hard couldn't hurt (and might fix the problem).



Thanks for your experience and cleaning tip. With the headlamp in question I already sent back to ZL for exchange. If I do have problems in the future I will certainly apply your advice. Where do you get this contact cleaner, Radio Shack? There were also a couple times when I turned on the Headlamp whereas the body of the Headlamp would heat up but would not light.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 5, 2012)

Dukester2 said:


> There were also a couple times when I turned on the Headlamp whereas the body of the Headlamp would heat up but would not light.



Wow, that changes everything. Sounds like a critical failure.


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 10, 2012)

Dukester2 said:


> Thanks for your experience and cleaning tip. With the headlamp in question I already sent back to ZL for exchange. If I do have problems in the future I will certainly apply your advice. Where do you get this contact cleaner, Radio Shack? There were also a couple times when I turned on the Headlamp whereas the body of the Headlamp would heat up but would not light.



Sorry, I missed your reply. Yes, you can get contact cleaner like Deoxit from Radio Shack. Use something like isopropyl alcohol to clean the threads and something along the lines of Super Lube to lubricate the threads.


----------



## jlucke69 (Dec 11, 2012)

I own a H50, H501 and a H51. Only problems I have every had with them is turning on in my pocket. Other than that they have been rock solid for my EDC use.


----------



## Pretbek (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there any way to switch my vote?

I accidentally voted for "failure" with my 502w, while I wanted to vote "*no* trouble" with that light.


----------



## Font size (Dec 12, 2012)

No trouble with H51, H600 or H502 here in Hawaii, except that they tend to disappear.


----------



## datiLED (Dec 12, 2012)

I have an H31, H30 and H60. All have served me well, without any issues. I also have an SC30 which is one of my regular go to lights, and my favorite UI of all time. I love my Zebralights!


----------



## Cataract (Dec 12, 2012)

No trouble with any of my 4 recent zebras or even my old H50 twistie. I own:
H502d (voted as regular/warm given the age of the poll)
H501fw (I put it as H501/w)
H31r (not included in vote)
SC51w (not included in vote)
H50 old-style (not in the vote)

And I'm not letting poll results stop me from getting an SC52w or the future H601 MKII w. I use most of these almost dail. I believe in trolls, but not their mission.

I agree the problem with accidental turn-on is a problem that took ny SC51w out of EDC rotation because I was tired of twist-click scenarios at the wrong time, but it has many other advantages. With the new driver, Zebras now offer almost everything I want in one of my most important personal usage niche. I have to lock it out to put it in my pocket, but it does almost everything I need it for? So what!

Sorry for the rant; seen the scenario too often by now and not just with flashlights.


----------



## Font size (Dec 15, 2012)

*Programming the H502~*

OK I start it up, and stop the cycling on low (2.7 Lm). 
Double clicking gives a lower low( .34 Lm). 
Then off with one click. 
How do we get to the lowest low (.01 Lm)?


----------



## eh4 (Dec 15, 2012)

Standard with ZL UI is that you go to the setting that you want to adjust the second mode for (H2, M2 or L2) ...OK so you are in low now, double click and it will either get brighter or dimmer depending on whether you left it in L1 or L2 last time. Keep double clicking and after ten times you won't just be switching between L1,L2,L1,L2... But rather it will go L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4, L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4... Etc. Whichever of the second alternative settings you stop and turn the light of with will become the new "L2" until you do the ten cycle trick again to change it.


----------



## matlt (Dec 20, 2012)

Only have 2 zl's. Old h501 and a new h51w. H501 worked perfectly for a year or two until I left it in a pocket and sent it through both a wash and a dry cycle. After that it is intermittent. I can get it to stay on but I have to fidget with it for 30-60 seconds. I would never expect a light like this to survive going through the wash though, so ZL is certainly not to blame for that failure. My h51 I've had for a couple months. I use it several hours every day and it works great. Definitely the greatest headlamps out there.


----------



## Pretbek (Dec 20, 2012)

eh4 said:


> Standard with ZL UI is that you go to the setting that you want to adjust the second mode for (H2, M2 or L2) ...OK so you are in low now, double click and it will either get brighter or dimmer depending on whether you left it in L1 or L2 last time. Keep double clicking and after ten times you won't just be switching between L1,L2,L1,L2... *But rather it will go L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4, L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4... Etc. *Whichever of the second alternative settings you stop and turn the light of with will become the new "L2" until you do the ten cycle trick again to change it.



I believe that after 7 double clicks it will actually start rotating through only L2, L3 and L4. No L1 will be activated until you are done choosing your second Low. 
Once you choose your second Low (for example L3) and turn the light off, double clicks will keep switching between L1 and L3.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 20, 2012)

what was all that again?.
FENIX is so much simpler.
lol.




eh4 said:


> Standard with ZL UI is that you go to the setting that you want to adjust the second mode for (H2, M2 or L2) ...OK so you are in low now, double click and it will either get brighter or dimmer depending on whether you left it in L1 or L2 last time. Keep double clicking and after ten times you won't just be switching between L1,L2,L1,L2... But rather it will go L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4, L1, L2, L1, L3, L1, L4... Etc. Whichever of the second alternative settings you stop and turn the light of with will become the new "L2" until you do the ten cycle trick again to change it.


----------



## moozooh (Dec 20, 2012)

We get it, tnfdy. You love Fenix. Would you please stop pimping it in every thread you post?


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 20, 2012)

sure, but not really,...i love ZL, but they don't love us all it seems with bad QC. cant believe there's actually a FAIL post on them, that's all.
sorry, thanks. 


moozooh said:


> We get it, tnfdy. You love Fenix. Would you please stop pimping it in every thread you post?


----------

